# Bay hippie outfitters redfish mayhem



## Scotthanchey (Mar 25, 2013)

Redfishing is unreal! Trout fishing will continue to pick up through the month and we are starting to book springtime wadefishing trips as well ! Come get out on the water with bay hippie outfitters! Give us a call to get on the books today !! 

337-302-6232
Captain Scott Hanchey


----------

